# Window Screens Review



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I know there has been a few questions posted lately about window screening so I thought I'd let you know my thoughts...

I have tried 2 companies and am pretty happy with both, firstly the budget option (especially with the 50% discount for Pet Forum members) was Window protection for cats - Open your windows without endangering your cat which I ordered for the bedroom window, It's easy to install, easy to fold away and store, seems strong although I'm not sure I would feel safe leaving Mika unattended as a bored, 'looking for trouble' cat might find a way to get it's paws under the Velco fastenings and also not the greatest looking solution!

The second company I tried was Fly Screens, Window Screens & Door Screens | Window Screens UK which although a much more expensive option I decided was worth it as I wanted something more permanent and sturdy for the living room windows, They took a little assembling but once up are very smart and sturdy and I would feel very happy and confident that any cat couldn't find a way out (see photo)

So I am now set for summer and am feeling much happier that I can get get some air without worrying about my precious boy escaping...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was only thinking the other day, I must sort out some screens for upstairs as last year I found one of my cats half out of the bathroom window 

ps - what a handsome boy you have, he's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

oh thanks for reminding me, i have moved and my flat cats no longer fit so i need to order new ones


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alot cheaper to make them yourself off ebay, and you can buy the sticky stuff, my boy fell out of the window as the one i bought only had it in the corners, ive never had trouble with the ones ive made myself


----------



## Melly (Aug 27, 2010)

the door screens are something ive been thinking about for our house. 

We have patio doors the width of our living room, and that room has the sun in it from midmorning all the way through the day, so its like a sauna in there, and we tend to throw the doors open the minute we get home in the summer.

Now obviously with two kitties that we may want to keep as indoor cats, thats going to be a problem. Hubby was looking at puppy pens, that could be put in the garden, but im not sure that would give them enough freedom to go in and out for food/water/litter tray, unless is was one that could be altered and an entrance be put in the living room.


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for that  I have a kitten who is going to be an indoors cat so was worried about her escaping through windows, will keep the parrots safe too


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Have to give a big thumbs up for Dominic from Flat Cats, I've just ordered some window screens from him and the customer service was excellent.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't believe how expensive they are!  Ridiculous, for what they are. I'm heading to B&Q this weekend to get some velcro, gaffer tape and fibreglass mesh. One window for less than a fiver - sorted :001_smile:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Since then with my current little boy I am now so paranoid about opening windows that I have been dreading summer coming, money has been a bit tight lately but considering what it has cost me is worth every penny for peace of minds sake. Also an added bonus is it keeps the flies out! and considering when Mika spots a fly in the house he goes ABSOLUTELY MENTAL, I'm expecting things to quieten down a bit...


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Oliviarussian, thank you for your post. I have the Flat Cat products for my windows but have been looking for something for the patio doors and the other option you posted about (Window Screens UK) look good.
Do you have any pictures of these?
And how do they attach to the window or door frame? The trouble with the Flat Cats ones is that my cat does pull them off the window frame if she tries hard enough!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ejrogers said:


> Hi Oliviarussian, thank you for your post. I have the Flat Cat products for my windows but have been looking for something for the patio doors and the other option you posted about (Window Screens UK) look good.
> Do you have any pictures of these?
> And how do they attach to the window or door frame? The trouble with the Flat Cats ones is that my cat does pull them off the window frame if she tries hard enough!











They offer a variety of fastenings, I opted for velco and magnetic strips with extra safety of turn clips at the top (maybe a bit over the top but I'm taking no chances) The frame of the screen fits snugly into the window frame so there is no room to get their paws under it and the mesh is very heavy weight, It is the pricey option and I'm sure if you knew where to source all of the components it could be done much cheaper but I'm not much of a DIYer and once I had swallowed the cost I have to say it is a nice looking product...


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I have flat cats up at my windows and I too were worried that little paws may get under the velcro and lift the screen, but I asked Dominic if he could put velcro all the way around the screen for my own piece of mind, he was very obliging and thought I was trying to keep tigers in, lol.
Flat cat screens are a great company with excellent customer service :thumbup:


----------



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

And does it fit over the frame, ie the fastenings are attached to the window frame? How do you actually open the window each time if they frame sits over the window frame?

Thanks


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ejrogers said:


> And does it fit over the frame, ie the fastenings are attached to the window frame? How do you actually open the window each time if they frame sits over the window frame?
> 
> Thanks










I have old fashion Victorian sash windows that you can open from the bottom or the top, so I made the screen so it sits a little below the top frame of the bottom window (does that make sense?) so that I can open it without taking the screen off and on all the time


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Taylorbaby how the heck would I go about making one I'm a total DIY dunce but I'd be very interested in giving it a go.


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been looking into this and was pretty set on ordering from Flat Cats. I've been in touch with Dominic who was very helpful and said the 50% discount is still available. However I am tempted by Window Screens UK solely because I think they would look less out of place on my windows. Does anyone have any 'real' pictures they could share of both Flat Cats and Window Screens? What concerns me is assembling Window Screens myself as I'm not paying an extra £30 for them to do it for me! How easy are they to put together?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

chellemich said:


> I've been looking into this and was pretty set on ordering from Flat Cats. I've been in touch with Dominic who was very helpful and said the 50% discount is still available. However I am tempted by Window Screens UK solely because I think they would look less out of place on my windows. Does anyone have any 'real' pictures they could share of both Flat Cats and Window Screens? What concerns me is assembling Window Screens myself as I'm not paying an extra £30 for them to do it for me! How easy are they to put together?


The Flat cats screens just need Velcro attaching to the window frames so they take seconds to assemble, The Window Screens are more time consuming but not too difficult, I know nothing about DIY and I managed it! They come with very detailed instructions and all you need is a small hacksaw to cut the frames to size (everything else is included in the pack) It probably took me a couple of hours in all and the end result is very smart and professional looking. As I mentioned before I have both and am happy with both, It's just that the Window Screens UK ones are more permanent and look better (but are much more pricey)


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> The Flat cats screens just need Velcro attaching to the window frames so they take seconds to assemble, The Window Screens are more time consuming but not too difficult, I know nothing about DIY and I managed it! They come with very detailed instructions and all you need is a small hacksaw to cut the frames to size (everything else is included in the pack) It probably took me a couple of hours in all and the end result is very smart and professional looking. As I mentioned before I have both and am happy with both, It's just that the Window Screens UK ones are more permanent and look better (but are much more pricey)


Thanks. How do you mean "more permanent"? Are the Window Screens not easily removable? I can't decide whether it's worth having the more professional looking ones that don't look as much of an eyesore. How do the Flat Cats look once they're up?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've just put flat cats up on all my windows, you really dont realise they are there, and that is with white windows and black flat cats ... would recommend them.

Molly hasnt shown the least bit of interest in them, though to be fair she only has little legs and cant climb very well :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

chellemich said:


> Thanks. How do you mean "more permanent"? Are the Window Screens not easily removable? I can't decide whether it's worth having the more professional looking ones that don't look as much of an eyesore. How do the Flat Cats look once they're up?


What I mean by more permanent is that I leave the WindowScreens on all the time as I can open the windows without having to remove them (I will probably take them off and store them in the winter), while the Flat Cats one I attach when it's needed and take it down afterwards. In my opinion although the FlatCats one doesn't look bad, It does look a little home-made! Whereas the other is smarter & neater which is what you would expect as it is the much more expensive option


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my screens are held on with velcro i buy mine from the market stall


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I've just put flat cats up on all my windows, you really dont realise they are there, and that is with white windows and black flat cats ... would recommend them.
> 
> Molly hasnt shown the least bit of interest in them, though to be fair she only has little legs and cant climb very well :lol:


a little edit on my earlier post!! Molly decided to have a very freaky 5 mins earlier, like she was possessed! She bounded up on to the table, onto the window cill and climbed up the flat cat :nono: she was hanging on to the top with all her might! So much for her not being able to climb :lol: I can now vouch for them being strong


----------



## FlatCats (May 4, 2009)

Hi all, its Dominic here from Flat Cats. Really interesting to read all your feedback and great to see that most of it is very positive. We are often asked why the mesh is grey and this is because when viewed from the outside every window is dark so its really to try and make the Flat Cat as hard to see as possible. I have had them up on the front of my house for 3 years and you really have to try to see them from the outside. 

I accept that they will never be an item used on home makeover shows but the aim is to make them do what they say on the tin, be effective and easy to put up and remove. 

Im always happy to add extra fixings where required to cstom Flat Cats if ther owner is really concerned so please do just pick up the phone and call me if you have any questions, im always really happy to chat. You will see on our latest feedback (on our home page) that we have just done a large screen for inward opening french doors, the result was great although it was a big job (hinges all over the place). Still thanks again for all the support, its really appreciated. Best wishes to all. Dominic


----------



## ryssmiles (May 8, 2016)

Hello Everyone! I know this is an old discussion but I just wanted to say Thank You! I just got a cat and reading all the information here was very helpful for me. I ordered Flat Cat screens and they are exactly what I needed.


----------

